# Rachmaninoff's non-Corelli



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Variations on a Theme of Corelli, as everybody who counts knows, are really variations on 'La Folia', which Corelli borrowed like umpteen other folks did.

Here Mr. Watts perpetuates the thievery:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kawH5mQxy-4

Just one more reason for castigating Rach, eh?


----------

